# Small cutters



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Just received email from vendor offering mini cutters, thought that some around here might be interested, may be some other sources out there too.
Flush Trim Bit with Miniature Ball Bearing Guide -Toolstoday.com- Industrial Quality Miniature Router Bits


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Now I'll have to buy a miniature router. :haha:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ted, the bit has a 1/4" shank so it can be used with any router. This bit will require a very slow feed speed and a great deal of care to avoid impacts. Cutters this size take a lot longer to cut and remove the swarf.


----------

